# Startplatz für Cyclassics zu vergeben -100km



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Eigentlich wollte ich mich am Sonntag auf die 100 km Strecke begeben, seit gestern liege ich aber leider flach und kann nicht starten.
Daher ist mein Startplatz Ã¼ber, den ich gerne an einen Interessenten weitergeben wÃ¼rde. Startblock wÃ¤ren sehr weit vorne, wahrscheinlich C. 
Ich hÃ¤tte gerne 40 â¬ fÃ¼r den Startplatz, ich denke, das ist ein sehr fairer Preis. An ein paar Euro soll es aber nicht scheitern. Evtl. hÃ¤tte ich noch einen weiteren Platz im gleichen Startblock, mÃ¼sste ich dann klÃ¤ren.

Wenn es hier also noch Kurzentschlossene gibt, meldet euch bei mir. Am besten per PN mit einer Telefonnummer, damit wir alles Weitere noch rechtzeitig geregelt kriegen.

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

Keiner Interesse, die Cyclassics zu fahren?
Ich würde preislich auch weiter runter gehen und es wäre mir egal, ob wir das offiziell ummelden oder ich mich akkreditiere und ihr dann unter meinem Namen fahrt, um die Gebühr zu sparen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (13. August 2010)

du bist zu krank die cyclassics zu fahren aber im forum kannst du schreiben ?
ich hatte gehofft dich am start zu treffen, daraus wird wohl nix

gruß


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> du bist zu krank die cyclassics zu fahren aber im forum kannst du schreiben ?
> ich hatte gehofft dich am start zu treffen, daraus wird wohl nix
> 
> gruß



Da ich die Rüsselseuche habe und mir nicht beide Arme gebrochen habe, klappt das mit dem Forum noch ganz gut ... 
Außerdem dachte ich, du fährst die 155 km, da hätten wir uns doch eh nicht gesehen. Oder startet beide Strecken zusammen? Welchen Block hast du?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Assmann2k (14. August 2010)

ich starte im block G also eigendlich nicht soo weit weg.
155 richtig !
wenn du dir die arme nicht gebrochen hast und nur ein bischen schnupfen hast kommt frischluft doch ganz gut !
beim rennen ist es doch egal ob die nase läuft ! da trieft man sowieso !


----------



## beate-neumann (13. August 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Keiner Interesse, die Cyclassics zu fahren?
> Ich würde preislich auch weiter runter gehen und es wäre mir egal, ob wir das offiziell ummelden oder ich mich akkreditiere und ihr dann unter meinem Namen fahrt, um die Gebühr zu sparen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Hallo Sven, wäre sehr interessiert an 2 Startplätzen, wenn das möglich wäre!!! Bitte melde Dich!


----------



## John Rico (14. August 2011)

beate-neumann schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, wäre sehr interessiert an 2 Startplätzen, wenn das möglich wäre!!! Bitte melde Dich!



Schon mal auf's Datum geschaut?


----------

